# Frye fight a Work



## LeeKrol (Nov 26, 2002)

Pride 23 : Don Frye vs Yoshida

In my book, this fight was a work.  There is no way that it wasn't.  Take a serious look at that fight if you are not convinced.
For starters, Frye threw zero head shots.  Let me say this again: Frye threw zero head shots.  Was that because Yoshida was that good on the ground?  No.  Frye had his hand cocked three times and never let it fly once.  Frye only threw two jabs on the feet and they were not even close to the mark.  Frye never tried to stack up in the armlock, he never even tried to turn into him.  Frye is a lot better on the ground than that.  Frye never even threw a little rabbit punch to the head.  His few body shots weren't anywhere near as powerful as what he firing at Shamrock. 

Frye also talked Yoshida up a little too much in the pre-fight interview online.  In the pre-fight interview on the PPV, Frye said : "I'm going to break his arm" to win, then Yoshida got him with it.  That seems kind of screwy to me personally.

I really believe this fight was a work.  I like Don Frye and respect his heart and fighting ability, but I don't like seeing works in MMA.

On a side note:  Gilles Arsene should be absolutely ashamed of himself and Pride should be regetting putting him in there.  99% of the other martial artists who are serious about fighting would have done better than that.  If I was lucky enough to fight in Pride against Sak I would do more than he did.  So what if I would get crushed in under 2 minutes?  I'd put on a show, I just wouldn't lay there and cover up.  Hopefully he never gets invited to Pride, UFC, KOTC, or anything else.  I hope even USJJF sends him away, "We don't like your kind around here."   What a disgrace.


----------



## JDenz (Nov 27, 2002)

Fail I was just going to make this thread.  I think it was a work to.  I really think Yoshida was good enough on the ground to beat Frye or at least give him a fight, but there was no way Don Frye was giving 100 percent in the fight.  The only way I will every buy that this fight was not fixed is if it comes out that Don's hand was broken and He had like 2 dislocated and herniated disks in his back.  It was to perfect.  Coleman got hit on the feet agianst Frye.  If a powerhouse like Coleman gets hit Yoshida gets hit, not saying that Coleman doesn't have the same technique as Yoshida but Coleman doesn't even have to tie up to shoot, Yoshida came out right to the clinch and Don let him.  Don has never shown that he was all that great at getting out of submissions but he has always tried to at least punch his way out or fight his way out.  I think it was a work to.  Not only that but I went back and watched them stop the fight agian you can see Don's mouth as well as his hands he never taps or says anything they just stop the fight.  I know they say Yoshida popped out Don's elbow, but Don uses it fine after the fight as well and it wasn't very obvious for them to stop it.
      Now they are really pumping Nogeria and Yoshida as a grappling showdown and Yoshida is going to get killed if Nog makes it past Fedor, but knowing Pride it will be Nog Yoshida first.


----------



## ace (Nov 27, 2002)

????????????????//


----------



## Damian Mavis (Nov 27, 2002)

Hmmm you guys are right.

Think of it this way, Yoshida is a national hero.  I can imagine powerful people in Japan paying an insane amount of money to Don Frye to do this.  There's no price too high for a countries morale.  And to make it good by playing the villain, "I'm going to break his arm" (stares sternly into camera).... I mean that was pretty good acting heh.  Followed by Yoshida supposedly breaking his arm.  Ya it was fixed.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------

